# internet not connecting



## Kymberly_S (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

I recently reformatted a computer and when I tried to connect to the internet it wouldn't work.  The computer is an IBM and I have loaded Windows XP.

All the settings are the same with internet connections as the settings in my other computers in the house but it still wont connect.

Using cable and on ADSL.

Thank you.


----------



## Asylum (Nov 7, 2009)

Go into your bios and make sure lan is enabled.
Or you may need to update your drivers for it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 7, 2009)

After you reformat your system you need to reinstall the LAN drivers or else the internet won't work.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm a bit lost, sorry. I went to here

http://www.ibm.com/products/finder/...&lc=en&prevsearch=IBM+ThinkCentre&ca=qapromo&

but couldn't find the driver I was looking for.

The computer is an IBM ThinkCentre.  Is there anything else I should be putting in to find the LAN driver for this machine?

Thanks.


----------



## Bundy (Nov 7, 2009)

try here


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok.. so is it this that I need?

v.90 data/fax soft modem driver

The reason I ask is that I am not sure if when I download a LAN driver that it has all the additional 'namage' ?

Ok.. well I downloaded 'above'. It didn't work.. So I downloaded this: 7kra23ww.exe 10,028,528  Intel PRO/1000 LAN Adapter Software

and installed it on the IBM.. and that didn't do anything.

So then I went to Device Manager so I could right click on network adapters and properties update driver etc.. but... (sigh)

There is:
Computer
Disk drives 
DVD/CD-ROM drives
Floppy disk controllers
EtFloppy disk drives
IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers
Keyboards
Mice and other pointing devices
Other devices
.......Ehernet Controller
.......Multimedia Ausio Controller
.......Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
Ports (COM & LPT)
Processors
Sound, video and game controllers
Storage volumes
System devices
Universal Serial Bus controllers

Can anyone tell me what to do now please?


----------



## xBruce88x (Nov 7, 2009)

is it on-board lan or a card? and what's the model no. for the pc? If that's the driver for the model listed on their site you might be able to manually load the driver.

First try to extract your driver files to a folder where you can easily find them, then in device manager right-click and hit properties  on the net card > click the driver tab > select update driver > put the "dot" in [install from a list or specific location (advanced)] and click next > select [Don't Search, I will choose the driver to install.] and click next > select network adapters in the list and go next > click on the "have disk" button and then select the driver in that folder you put them in earlier. Then click next and finish the install process and it should work. be sure to set any ip address settings if needed, or just leave it on auto. If you get a message saying "The specified location does not contain any information about your hardware" then you will need to try  a different driver.


----------



## Bundy (Nov 7, 2009)

Post up your model and we can check driver for you.


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 7, 2009)

the new hardware wizard should pop up if it's found new hardware (as per normal), if it doesn't then it's been disabled in the BIOS. ideally all you'd need to do once it's been enabled is insert the motherboard disc that comes with the PC then install.  the important thing is the wizard should find the correct driver from either a download or from the disc. i recently had trouble installing a LAN driver and i had to search the disc entire until i found the appropriate folder, then i could let the wizard carry out the installation.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi and thank you for answering.
Here is the info I think you need.

IBM
model number:  d3m 
Machine type:8184

Thanks for that..

ALSO... regarding my hubby's computer I am trying to get functioning properly..
Where would I go to get drivers for..
Multimedia Video Controller
Video Controller 
Video Controller (VGA Compatible) 

There are yellow question marks near them in device manager.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Gerelt (Nov 8, 2009)

Try Here
Then click networking....should be one of those 3 (look at the back of the computer and see if its a card or if its onboard)
the intel one is for onboard,IBM is for if its a card and the wireless is for if you use wireless.
About your other question....looks like his video card cant find a driver....would need the brand and model number to help find one.
Hope it helps


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah, those items you've listed with a yellow question mark should be resolved with the motherboard discthe fact that all three include "controller" in the name indicates it's an on-board chipset requirement.  if you know the make and manufacturer of the motherboard you should be able to find a download location for a chipset driver package.

BTW, have you got the internet working on it yet?


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 9, 2009)

Actually not yet. I have however downloaded the drivers (downloaded the two together on one page in case one wasn't right) 

I am just trying to get another issue (of mine and not a friends) fixed.. 

Sadly I don't have a great deal of time and the more computers I help fix and get out.. the more that come in.. 

Am going to look at it tonight (the IBM)

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 9, 2009)

keep us posted


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 13, 2009)

Have downloaded the suggested drivers but am not getting anywhere.  I have gone to Control Panel>System>Device Manager etc. and right clicked.. tried to get it to find software its self and navigated my way through to install it manually..

Please help me so I can get this computer out of my house.. Then I can install hubbys new CD/DVD burner.. He can get his stuff off the kitchen table... I can focus on my computer which is having graphic card ? issues..

Thank you 

ps.. sorry for being so whiney.. it's sooo hot here.. heat wave 39 degrees Celsius and been that for a couple of days and it's only Spring.. I just had to pick melted bitumen off of my car.. and it was hot.. and sticky.. and Im hot and my dogs hot .. so.. sorry for being a sook.


----------



## quishricap (Nov 13, 2009)

I am just trying to get another issue (of mine and not a friends) fixed..

__________
Assurance retraite vie complementaire fr | Vie assurance retraite complementaire fr


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 13, 2009)

I am going to put a sign up on my door and message on answering machine.  "No.. I can't fix your computer"  simple.. then I would get my stuff done.   I am tooooo soft! People can be soooo ... helpless and I just can't help it.. Have to say yes.. but going to have a break now.. I need to do my own things..


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

open up the case and write down the make and model # of the motherboard if the ethernet is onboard. (if the ethernet is PCI then write down the make and model for that.) then go to IBMs support site and do a search for that model number. there should be a section for networking and choose the latest drivers for win XP. install them and reboot. when you login to your machine right click on my computer and open up properties and go to device manager. there should be a section for your ethernet. it should be working. if it isnt working then perhaps when you reinstalled windows the ethernet got a new internal IP address from your router and you have some sort of IP restrictions setup.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 13, 2009)

ok.. Thank you for helping out .. Am going to go do all that now and hopefully something clicks.. will post back in this window if it works..

Are any of these the numbers.. the box is one that sits under the monitor and the lid swings up (no screws.. yayyy) and there is not a lot of room in there.. This is what I could see.  I have a very good camera also that I could use to snap a pic of the mobo if necessary.

0843-008730 then there is a 2 or 3.. cant see then a 7
MAC 0011251D82F3

Then there is a little black chip on the mobo that says 2AKT 1B M 2004 REV. 46

Are any of these the numbers?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2009)

Kymberly_S said:


> ok.. Thank you for helping out .. Am going to go do all that now and hopefully something clicks.. will post back in this window if it works..
> 
> Are any of these the numbers.. the box is one that sits under the monitor and the lid swings up (no screws.. yayyy) and there is not a lot of room in there.. This is what I could see.  I have a very good camera also that I could use to snap a pic of the mobo if necessary.
> 
> ...



there should be some sort of name on the board followed by a set up numbers and maybe letters. it shouldnt be that long tho.

edit: i looked here

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/TCTR-MATRIX.html

so maybe you will have better luck if you check on the board for similiarly formatted numbers. ibm does not make it easy!


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 13, 2009)

MAC 0011251D82F3 - this is your ethernet's unique address. 

give us a snap of the mobo if you can.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi.. 

I have an image I can show of the mobo .. 

http://www.users.on.net/~kymsclan/mobo.jpg

Does this help?


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 15, 2009)

unfortunately that pic doesn't show me any useful info. i think i may be able to know how to get some info about your mobo. make sure your screen is turned on before you hit the PC power button then hit the "Pause/Break" (press Return to  unpause) button  on your keyboard. if you've done it quick enough the screen should freeze on the first display, showing your mobo number along with the name and revision date along the bottom, if it doesn't, then try going into the BIOS itself then see if it displays it there.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry.. I don't think this is what you are looking for but I am doing what I can to help you help me..

I tried the pause break button but couldn't catch anything unfortunately.. Not much help there I'm afraid.

I took a photo anyway re bios

http://www.users.on.net/~kymsclan/BIOS.JPG

Don't know if this is helpful.. probably not.. 

I don't understand why the net just didn't work.. When I formatted my husbands new HDD the internet connected straight away.. ?


I found this site.. I wonder if it is useful?
http://www.helpdrivers.com/ingles/listado/panel.asp?marca=IBM&perif=redes

Running on the computer is
Microsoft Windows XP
Professional
Version 2002
Service Pack 3

Intel (R)
Pentium(R)
4 CPU 3.00GHz
2.99 GHz. 504 MB of RAM

Is there anything else I can provide that will help ?


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 15, 2009)

OK.. have installed via usb IBM a program from a site which I have posted in General Hardware.. It has given me the information to a lot in the computer I am trying to fix.. from www.cpuid.com

Will this help to find a driver? I'm not sure which specs to use to find the right one..

Intel i865P/PE/i848P chipset
Intel 82801EB (ICH5) southbridge
SMSC SMSC

BIOS IBM  brand
version: 2AKT46AUS
Date 09/16/2004


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 15, 2009)

ok i just googled  the BIOS number (2akt46aus) and came up with this google page: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=2akt46aus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&start=0

while this page: http://developer.novell.com/yes/78990.htm seems to give an idea what adapters and drivers you'll need; Intel®  Integrated 82562EZ LAN. i don't know if this will work with your PC but given that the BIOS is identical to yours it "should" work.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 15, 2009)

ok.. thanks.. thought you weren't going to be around until tonight my time.. I will try it..

Having trouble finding driver download


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 15, 2009)

it's nearly 5am here  up all night gaming


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 15, 2009)

ok.. well I found the right Driver.. And it didn't matter how I installed it.. I know I went through all the right motions.. the internet would not connect.. nor would the yellow question mark go away from the ethernet etc (device manager) .. Not if I try to update driver from there.. nothing.. even rebooted and tried another driver.. nothing.. I don't understand as the computer connected to the internet no worries before I reformatted it for them.. Do you think I should reformat again.. I don't see any other solution to get this to work??


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 16, 2009)

AccuppalJally said:


> Since you have an issue with wired internet, please post the same result with the wired connected and the wireless off.
> 
> Also make sure that Local Area Connection is not disabled within the network and sharing centre.



Hello and thank you for your response.  

Do you mean, connect the cable to the computer and then go to Control Panel and disable the wireless?  (don't know if it has that, will have to check)

Will check the network and sharing centre. Am really flying completely blind at the moment and am receiving all kinds of help so if this works it is due to nothing I have conjured up.. Just so everyone knows.  Just when I thought I was pretty good at this stuff.. I wasn't.




Ok.. tried all that.. there was no network set up as I have just reformatted the computer..  I am stumped.. I have reformatted before and just plugged in the ADSL cord and Bobs your uncle.. 
This is the first time I have had trouble with the internet connecting in this house.  We have outlets in just about every room and the courtyard.. plug the cord into the computer.. the other end into the outlet.. and I have access to the internet..

I hope I am doing the right thing by writing in the same post until there is an answer..?  I didn't see the point in having a running commentary of each step wasting space and boring people lol..

Thanks for looking in ..


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 16, 2009)

ok, just a thought here, have you moved the troublesome PC to another outlet and plugged it in there? also i must say that you've had the best luck in the past concerning connecting to the internet if all you did was reformat, bung in the plugs and away you go!


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 17, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> ok, just a thought here, have you moved the troublesome PC to another outlet and plugged it in there? also i must say that you've had the best luck in the past concerning connecting to the internet if all you did was reformat, bung in the plugs and away you go!



Really?? Then I have only been lucky..?  Well that's a load off.. now I don't feel like so much of a complete idiot.. Thanks.

I had my hubby's computer hooked up to this same port when I finished his and it worked.. Remember there is a yellow question mark near the network adapter text in device manager..

I have installed the correct driver for this AND it was connecting to the internet _before_ I reformatted.. but now it wont.. I am meant to be having Dinner with these people tonight and really wanted to give their computer back..

(and get it out of my kitchen... off of my table.. )


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 17, 2009)

well, what i am trying to say is, in the past i've ALWAYS had to install the ethernet drivers onto XP before any connectivity with the 'net. if all you've done is reformat (assuming you're not using a recovery disc) then the internet worked, that's quite an achievement.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Nov 17, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> well, what i am trying to say is, in the past i've ALWAYS had to install the ethernet drivers onto XP before any connectivity with the 'net. if all you've done is reformat (assuming you're not using a recovery disc) then the internet worked, that's quite an achievement.



So do you know anything else I can try because I am completely baffled?  

And.. if I have installed the correct driver for that device... Why wont it pick it up still?

Thanks for taking the time by the way.. I appreciate it as I know this is a tedious thread..


----------



## Chryonn (Nov 17, 2009)

ok let's take a step back.  you've installed what you think are the correct drivers for the ethernet, right? yet the device in device manager says otherwise. that, to me, indicates that it's not the right driver. as soon as you install the right driver for a piece of hardware in XP, you get that little bubble pop up in the system tray informing you of new hardware found and is ready for use.  

i also assume you haven't turned of the LAN port in the BIOS. i had that problem recently where i was using wireless but was getting poor download speeds; wired connections are much more stable and faster. so i went looking in the BIOS for any clues to re-enable the LAN port. i couldn't find it. but one time the motherboard seemed to reset itself and forced me to enter the BIOS, i found the part to re-enable the LAN and presto it all worked again after i found the disc containing the drivers.

so my guess is, you haven't installed the correct driver for it, though the PC might think it is.....


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 1, 2009)

*Was NOT the product key!*

Hi all,
Still on the same computer.  Had some other things I had to attend to.  I didn’t get the computer finished before I went to the owners house for dinner (a week or so back).  
I told them about the issues and they had a look through their disks and come out with an IBM disk with a piece of paper in it with numbers on it which I thought was the key.
I was very chuffed and thought now I could get the computer finished and back to them (sigh… and out of my way).. So.. I put the disk in and it started to reformat (mentally forgave them for not telling me they had to disk due to their lack of knowledge re computers).  
When it came to put the key in...I got the piece of paper and noticed it wasn’t the same as a normal key but tried it anyway.. thinking.. “oh.. it’s probably just how they did it ‘back then' " … BUT it wasn’t the key .. I don’t know what the heck the piece of paper was doing in there with the numbers … SO now.. when I try to reformat with other windows xp disks.. (remember this is an old computer they bought from a friend for $80.00) it keeps going back to an area where I am meant to insert a second disk.. Doesn’t matter if I use a start up disk (floppy) and then go to the disk OR if I just start with a CD.. It just goes back to the insert 2nd disk.. 
I don’t know what the heck it is on about but know I should be able to reformat over this stuff but it isn’t working.. 
Can someone please help me out so I can get their computer back to them.. They just want to use it to set up skype and talk to family in England.
Thank you to anyone that can help.
sorry for buggen ya's again ..


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 1, 2009)

could you be able to take out their disk drive and put it into a working PC and format it within Windows? failing that, load up a floppy start up disc and get into DOS then use the format command to wipe the disk.
that disc with the accompanying piece of paper sounds to me like the recovery disc when all goes wrong and you need to reformat, however (some) recovery discs are semi unattended, meaning there are bits of info already pre-entered during the installation phase i.e. the product key. i know for a fact that Dell do this in their recovery discs

by the way, what is this 2nd disk you're talking about?


----------



## syker (Dec 1, 2009)

first, check "working offline". if that is checked, your problem is solved. otherwise, you will need to download your wireless connection driver.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 2, 2009)

syker said:


> first, check "working offline". if that is checked, your problem is solved. otherwise, you will need to download your wireless connection driver.



she can't even do that now as there's no functioning OS


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 2, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> could you be able to take out their disk drive and put it into a working PC and format it within Windows? failing that, load up a floppy start up disc and get into DOS then use the format command to wipe the disk.
> that disc with the accompanying piece of paper sounds to me like the recovery disc when all goes wrong and you need to reformat, however (some) recovery discs are semi unattended, meaning there are bits of info already pre-entered during the installation phase i.e. the product key. i know for a fact that Dell do this in their recovery discs
> 
> by the way, what is this 2nd disk you're talking about?



I sooo don't want to take the drive.. not that I don't appreciate your help but I just don't have the energy to face that.. not again.

If I go into DOS and use the format cmd to wipe the disk.. Will I be able to reformat then?

I don't know what the 2nd disk is.. the computer is asking for it.. I have no other disk though.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 2, 2009)

yes, you should be able to reformat (even though you're doing a DOS format) i think the command would be "format /c" or something. the thing is DOS can be tricky to get into these days. what i did was load up the Win98 start up floppy disk that i'd made and kept, that gives you an option to go to "command prompt" i think it's shift-F8 or F5. you could always google around for was of getting into DOS on a hard drive.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 3, 2009)

Hellllllooooooooo
Nothing worked again.. THEN I looked at the scap of paper that had numbers on it that I thought was the product key and it wasn't and THEN  I googled some stuff about product keys  and I found this...
   1. Insert the Installation CD into your CD / Drive Drive.
   2. Explore the CD and navigate to the i386 folder.
   3. Open the file UNATTEND.txt and scroll down to the last line.
   4. You will find your Windows XP Product key there.
So I put the disk in my laptop.. Looked for the product key and found it.. Yaaaaaayyyy
Something is a whirring in the computer and I am secretly excited (like you wouldn't believe).. because if this works.. I can give the comp back (assuming the internet works... lol... "square 1" ) AND my kitchen will begin to resemble a kitchen again.. 
Thought the 4 step thing might be handy in case anyone else ever goes through this.

Will keep you posted..

I don't believe it.. it worked.. you'de think I'd be happy.. but now a bubble popped up and said.. "lets activate windows"  Sooo this is a trial disk.. or something.. who knows.. so all this I have done and all the questions and trying this and trying that and finally it working.. and me thinking it was finally out of here..... all my happy just burst and disappeared.  

Now I feel   again...


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 3, 2009)

actually the bubble asking to activate is normal if windows couldn't activate if you weren't online or something like that. get it to go online and see if it will let you activate over the internet. It should be a pretty quick process.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks Bruce.. Remember that old issue with the computer not connecting to the internet (have tried another cable).. Well it is still happening.. I mean just now because I tried.. So now I have to find some way of getting the drivers that I downloaded.. back because it was on my mums mem stick because my daughter borrowed mine and someone at her school stole it.. then broke it and left it for the teachers to find.. Mannnn. This is not cool!

Do you mean.. That once I 'can' get on the net.. The windows xp will be activated...?  Like it does something itself or do I need to do more things?

Thanks bye the way. Thought I was on my lonesome tonight..


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 3, 2009)

once you're connected then XP will activate, otherwise you have around 30 days left in trial mode. as for the unattended set up you mentioned, i've knowledge regarding that as i'm sure a lot of other people on TPU, but wouldn't bring it up as it wasn't relevant, but i'm glad you found it. did you know that you can automate the entire windows set up process so that you don't need to lift a finger? everything from pre-entering your product key to what region your keyboard is in and even adding in your own programs for pre-installation


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi.. I got around the XP thing .. I am not set up and rearing to go.. I have installed drivers
q1chp01us13.exe
and
q38z01us.exe
one at a time trying to get the network to pick up the internet.  I wonder if anyone could point me in the right direction to 'precise' steps to take to install the drivers.. When one didn't work I deleted it and tried the other.. it is not picking up the appropriate file to initiate ?

Apart from hitting my head over and over on the monitor.. I am not sure what else to do to get this thing to pick up the internet.

Thank you for your input in advance. And Chryonn.. no.. I didn't know that.. I wish this computer was automated to fix it's own darn problems so I can get it out of the house.. You have noooo idea how much I am looking forward to not fixing anyone elses computer again.

Happy happy.. joy joy


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 5, 2009)

atr least now you know your limits to computer repair.


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 6, 2009)

Yeah.. got that one about 2 computers ago.. still.. this one was meant to be a simple reformat.. I don't think that it's something I couldn't learn over time.. just that the interest is not there.. It's too time consuming right now and I am a mum.. a Nanna, a wife.. and there are so many things I have to attend to.. If my life was simpler it probably wouldn't be anywhere near as frustrating.  And.. it's not my job.. it's just something I help out with.. 
More to the point for me is knowing how I 'feel' about doing it.. Am much more into design. 

Still trying to install the drivers.. I ran driver robot and then put the usb in the laptop and got the driver info from the internet and then back into the other computer. 

So I was wondering.. Apart from going to device manager and going 'update driver' which it doesn't find.. or running the wizard where I locate the driver folder my self.. The computer still says it isn't picking up the drivers.  Am assuming that Driver Robot has picked up the right drivers as that's what it's programmed to do.

Is there a specific more successful way to install the drivers that maybe I don't know about.. that maybe someone here knows.. ?  

Thanks again hey 


JFM31U1B-01U4W This number is on the ethernet controller box .. The cord is plugged in and the light is on. Nothing.


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 6, 2009)

there might be another more efficient way but i still use either the driver's installer or use Window's update driver method. actually come to think of it, there's a program called Driver Genius which shouldin theory scan your PC and connect to the internet and download all drivers it finds are lacking: http://www.driver-soft.com/download.html


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 7, 2009)

Ok.. Thanks I will find it and give that at try.. The others just aren't working.  I can't understand for the life of me why either ways of updating the driver won't work.  Anyway. Try what you said and see where it takes me.
Thanks for that ..


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 7, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> ok i just googled  the BIOS number (2akt46aus) and came up with this google page: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=2akt46aus&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw&start=0
> 
> while this page: http://developer.novell.com/yes/78990.htm seems to give an idea what adapters and drivers you'll need; Intel®  Integrated 82562EZ LAN. i don't know if this will work with your PC but given that the BIOS is identical to yours it "should" work.



I just went back through the thread.. went over and over.. and started again.. loaded.. EVERYTHING.. 

Tried this one more time.. (along with several other things)

                          YOU ARE OFFICIALLY MY NEW HERO/GURU.. 

The internet is connected..!  I am feeling like this  and this 

THANK YOU CHRYONN FOR HANGING IN THERE..​
I think I may weep a little... Thank you a million times ... 


Round of applause for Chryonn !!!!!!!

I know 2 lovely people that are going to be sooooo Happy to have their comp back and be able to talk to their family in England and Scotland..


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 7, 2009)

Glad i could help, though let's not forget the wonderful people who contributed here also


----------



## Kymberly_S (Dec 8, 2009)

Chryonn said:


> Glad i could help, though let's not forget the wonderful people who contributed here also



I know hey  You guy's are brilliant.. !  I am still ecstatic.. and it's the next day  !

Woooo hooooo...!!! I get my kitchen table back.. and they're coming for dinner tonight so they are taking it home.. woooooo hoooooo

Thanks to everyone ... you all I know must be sick of seeing this thread so .. last comment.. lets let it disappear.. off the page.. no more cringing lol..


----------

